# Mercedes Pilote R900



## jjcymru (Mar 5, 2011)

i have just bought a pilote merc r900 and was wondering if anyone has any pictures of their internal layout as it looks like either a table or chairs are missing from the front of mine behind the main driver / passenger seats.

also has anyone managed to stiffen up the ride on these (i believe based on a merc 309). i find it very very wallowy.

finding parts online has also been a struggle, the underslung water tanks are missing a green drain cover etc etc.

if anyone has more info on this model and knows where i can source parts either new or second hand could you please get in touch.

thanks


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pilote Merc*

I see that you have not had a reply to your question.
I suggest you may get a better response if you post it on the specific Pilote section at the bottom of the Forum page

Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rosina

I've moved it to Pilote 8)


----------

